# Cat Dilemma



## asadikeen

Hello everyone, I am having a major issue regarding my two cats that is really upsetting me. Back in August i adopted two cats and they have been living with my parents and I in our two bedroom apartment. Just last week my landlord who lives on the first floor came to our house(second floor), and told us that the cats are "making too much noise" and have to go. This seems a bit ridiculous to me because how much noise could two six pound cats make? Anyway, its his property and my parents and I have to abide by his rules. However, my parents have been in the market to purchase a new home even before we got the cats, but its a long process of finding the perfect house for us. I am estimating that the process should take another five to six months. Is there any way I can find a temporary home for my cats for five or six months? I have asked a lot of my friends and friends friends about it but everyone is saying no. I currently live in Chicago so if someone out there could help me with a solution that would be great. Thank you.


----------



## NebraskaCat

There's a good animal welfare organization in Chicago my friend was a part of called PAWS Chicago. I think they have a network of foster homes. Even if they can't provide a short term foster for you, they may know of some resource for you.

I think the website is PAWS Chicago | Chicago's largest No Kill humane and adoption organization.


----------



## asadikeen

NebraskaCat said:


> There's a good animal welfare organization in Chicago my friend was a part of called PAWS Chicago. I think they have a network of foster homes. Even if they can't provide a short term foster for you, they may know of some resource for you.
> 
> I think the website is PAWS Chicago | Chicago's largest No Kill humane and adoption organization.


Paws is actually where I adopted my two cats from. I already called them and they gave me a number to a crisis center. When I called the women I talked to told me that my situation does not qualify for the program, and even if it did they only provide a temporary home for up to thirty days for the cats. She told me the program is only for people who had their houses burned down or foreclosed, evicted, etc resulting in no place for their pets to go.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy

how about a month to month rental ?


----------



## asadikeen

MyBabiesDaddy said:


> how about a month to month rental ?


What do you mean month to month rental? Like a new apartment or a month to month boarding place for my cats? If it's the second one can you recommend me some? Thats exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## Blakeney Green

asadikeen said:


> What do you mean month to month rental? Like a new apartment or a month to month boarding place for my cats? If it's the second one can you recommend me some? Thats exactly what I have been looking for.


I think the poster means an apartment, and in my opinion that's a good suggestion. There are places available to rent by the month rather than on a lease. It's usually a bit more expensive per month (because the landlord has to assume the risk of it going empty if you don't stay) but it would give you the flexibility to stay only until your new home is ready. It would be worth looking into.


----------



## coyt

If its not too much trouble I would look into the legality of your landlord's demand. Here in NYC if a pet is living in your apartment for over 3 months and the landlord and/or his employees see and know you have a pet, you are allowed to have the pet, even if the lease says otherwise or the landlord threatens to evict you for it. There may be similar protections in Chicago.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

I second coyt about checking the legality. From what you say, I take it that this is a 2-family house, with just you upstairs and the landlord downstairs. Did your parents sign a lease? If so, they should check to see what it says about pets. Did your landlord know that you'd gotten cats in August? 

Of course, you don't want this to get contentious, but if he knows that you're looking for a house, maybe you could just ask him nicely to be willing to put up with the kitties until you're able to find a house. 

At the very least, I think you should ask what kinds of noise they're making. Sometimes things are noisier than you'd think, but he should at least give you an explanation and a chance to correct the problem before telling you that you can't have the cats. 

Is it thumps? Is it meowing? Ball toys? If you've got wood floors and they're jumping down from things and making thumping noises, maybe you can get a couple of rugs to muffle the thumps. Or if they're chasing toys that have bells, just take them away at night, or get toys that don't make noise. 

The landlord just seems to be a cat-unfriendly person who's making excuses.


----------



## cat owner again

I like all these suggestions about legality and consideration. Maybe added carpets would help, how about a little extra $ in the landlord's hands. Address the specific issue. What is really going on?


----------



## asadikeen

Thanks for all the suggestions. Unfortunately last week i found a new permanent home for Marco. He seems happy and in a stable situation which puts my mind at ease. All that mattered to me was doing whats best for him. I currently still have my other cat Bella and going through this depression of not having Marco is in return going to make me fight for Bella to stay with us. I do have carpet floors so how much noise could they be making? Just as Spirite said, i think my landlord just doesnt like cats and is making up excuses for my parents and I to get rid of them. I wish I would have known about this law earlier so I wouldnt have had to give up Marco but now its too late. It would be inhumane to ask him back because his new owner seemed attached the moment i gave him to her. However i think things worked out for the best. Marco has a good home and Bella is staying with us no matter what happens.


----------



## asadikeen

Sorry for the double post but Bella seems a little depressed. Shes always been the one to finish all her food first, but ever since Marco left, she hasnt been eating as much. Is it possible that she misses him? When they were together, she never really seemed to put much effort to interact with him, rather he was the one putting forth effort to interact with her. I did not think that him leaving would effect her much.


----------



## Venusworld21

It's absolutely possible she's depressed. When our girl Tinners died (she went to the vet suddenly very ill and never came home), our cats all went through a grieving process. The hardest hit seemed to be Persephone, who I always thought had disliked Tinners quite a lot. She was very lethargic, stopped grooming herself (she is shorthaired but managed to get mats), didn't clean her ears or clean her bottom after using the litter box, and was generally smelly, slow and unpleasant for quite a while. It's taken her over a year to get back to her "usual" self from before Tinners died. 

Especially if your kitty went from having a playmate to being an only cat, her days are likely very boring and lonely now. I hope you find a new place soon where cats are allowed (or where you own, so it's a non-issue). Good luck with your Bella


----------



## asadikeen

She hasn't been eating at all and I'm really worried. I got home from work today to see only a little bit of her dry food gone then I put her wet food and she food and she hasn't even touched it. should I be worried or will she eventually start eating again?


----------



## spirite

What's happened with Bella in the meantime? Is she okay?


----------

